# In what year did Ford take away transmission dipstick?



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You need to narrow your question down to one or two models your interested in. There is no reason to give you answers about an Ecosport or an Expedition if you are not interested in either one.

However, you are bucking the industry trend. Things disappear when no longer as useful.

You can’t get a trans dipstick on the newer F150 pickups either.


----------



## Audreygroff (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok. I'm not really sure what model I'm interested in, but I figured I would ask in case it was one particular year when all of them stopped having it. We are currently stuck in the in between, we want a vehicle that is new enough to be reliable, but not something where we are forced to go to the dealership just to check the fluids.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Hell, BMW even removed the dipstick for checking the oil.


It's getting crazy....:biggrin2:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Buy Ford Focus EV. No oil.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> Hell, BMW even removed the dipstick for checking the oil.
> 
> It's getting crazy....:biggrin2:


I bought a 2000 BMW 5 series and it doesn't have a dip stick for the transmission fluid either.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Audreygroff said:


> Ok. I'm not really sure what model I'm interested in, but I figured I would ask in case it was one particular year when all of them stopped having it. We are currently stuck in the in between, we want a vehicle that is new enough to be reliable, but not something where we are forced to go to the dealership just to check the fluids.


You could still narrow it down to a particular style.

I.E. SUV, SEDAN, SPORTSCAR, LUXURY, COUPE, MID SIZED, FULL SIZED, COMPACT, AND THE LIST CONTINUES.

I will check tomorrow in my 09 Explorer owners manual, to see if it has one, I haven't even thought about it, it has so many sensors, and alarm bells that I just run by the quik-lube, when it starts it's griping that it thinks that I need to change the oil. 

I do check the air filter , because I live down a long dirt road, and it is dusty in the summer.


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> You could still narrow it down to a particular style.
> 
> I.E. SUV, SEDAN, SPORTSCAR, LUXURY, COUPE, MID SIZED, FULL SIZED, COMPACT, AND THE LIST CONTINUES.
> 
> ...


2006 Ford Explorer doesn't have one.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

You check the fluid level through the fill hole. Add fluid, until it starts dripping out. Then it is full.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Most Newer Mercedes-Benz don't have one. Most Newer BMW don't. A lot of newer vehicles don't. Newer Audi don't. Even mid 2000 Chevrolet Malibu doesn't. You gotta have a special fluid pump in order to put fluid into transmission and pull a plug out to see the fluid come out then your full in most cars. They gotta be in the air on a lift to do this correctly. In other words, has to go to a shop. Imagine that. So if you are looking for a vehicle, pop the hood and look for dip stick.:vs_cool:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Same thing with Toyota, no dipstick. I hate it... but then I have never had an issue with the tranny. Checking level is a complicated thing, the trans has to be at a specific temp and then use the fill hole. When I get to 100k miles I will probably just drain it and refill with the same amount that comes out. Or maybe just let it ride as is.


----------



## keenxxx (May 5, 2018)

The transmission dipstick has been removed for emissions reasons. As a fleet mechanic I have seen quite a few improperly filled transmissions. Trans w/o dipsticks use a fill port and some have a separate check port ie. Toyota. Quite a few of the domestics require monitoring the trans fluid temp to properly set oil level w/ scan tool. Toyota uses a temp light when in the trans temp mode. Personally having a dipstick or not would not influence my purchase


----------

